# non GSD potty training



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Can a 9 year old Siberian Husky be potty trained?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if they can be potty trained as pups, they should be able to trained when they are older.


----------

